# Neighbor gave me this awesome tool!!



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Was talking to my next door neighbor about lawn care and he said here try this thing I have that I don't use...

...and I was like wow man this is awesome - it chopped my edges clean and was just a manual push edger


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice. They work well unless things are overgrown too much.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Nice. They work well unless things are overgrown too much.


very true - my neighbor doesn't edge and he was showing me how he couldn't really use it, I was asking him why don't you use it it's awesome!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you use it every time you mow, it is great.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

My god I still have nightmares about manual edgers. My dad would make me edge our lawn and all of our neighbors lawns as a punishment when I was a kid.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> If you use it every time you mow, it is great.


thats the plan @g-man #LetsDoThis


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> My god I still have nightmares about manual edgers. My dad would make me edge our lawn and all of our neighbors lawns as a punishment when I was a kid.


looooool


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> My god I still have nightmares about manual edgers. My dad would make me edge our lawn and all of our neighbors lawns as a punishment when I was a kid.


LOL!!! I saw the picture and thought the same thing except my dad didn't make us do the whole neighborhood like you  That thing was a PIA to use.


----------



## AVguy (May 21, 2018)

I can remember having to use one of these too. We used it on overgrown edges. It's hard work. Also used a sling blade on tall weeds. That was kinda fun.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

BAD childhood memories .........

Still have that beast out in the garage.....


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

What's up with many of you getting punished with this thing? :shock: @Smokindog @ThickLawnThickWife @Mightyquinn


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> What's up with many of you getting punished with this thing? :shock: @Smokindog @ThickLawnThickWife @Mightyquinn


It's all we had when I was growing up and it was NO FUN to use, I don't think my dad got an electric edger until after I moved out of the house. It's like mowing you lawn with a grass hook. grass hook


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

There weren't many home power lawn tools 50+ years ago. It was all we had. Hedges trimmed with straight blade shears, trimming done with grass shears, and edging done with this beast. Where I grew up we had what were called "tree lawns". 
That strip of grass between the sidewalk and the street. That made THREE edges to keep up with, both sides of sidewalk and the curb edge. Any kind of downward slope like we had meant the clay pretty much sealed up the slot made by the beast each week. We also didn't have work gloves so there were a lot of blisters involved, especially after pushing the un-powered reel mower 



LawnNeighborSam said:


> What's up with many of you getting punished with this thing? :shock: @Smokindog @ThickLawnThickWife @Mightyquinn


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

AVguy said:


> I can remember having to use one of these too. We used it on overgrown edges. It's hard work. Also used a sling blade on tall weeds. That was kinda fun.


Mmmm hmm. :lol:


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with many of you getting punished with this thing? :shock: @Smokindog @ThickLawnThickWife @Mightyquinn
> ...


 Lol, man, this gave me a good giggle.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Haha same @Khy lol @Mightyquinn


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

My late sainted Dad had one of those and at the sight of it the hair on the back of my neck stood up. I was a skinny kid and he handed it to me and said "Edge!" Perhaps that explains my love for power equipment.

Yesterday I edged several hundred feet of overgrown asphalt pavement on my road right of way with a weed burning torch.
Worked very nicely. There is a black stain on the dirt for a while. I will go over it where there is curb using a four cycle power edger. ($40 from craig's list, delivered! Runs great)


----------

